# Sir Moose Nailed a Skunk



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wednesday we went to our youngest son and his live in girlfriend stopped by last Tuesday and we were talking about the yard behind us needing mowing so bad and that we had seen some bugs and were going to set off boms all over the house. Didn't know what we were going to do for the4 hours and he said to come over and eat supper with them, he would cook out. Told him couldn't do that as we would not leave Sir Moose, our Great Pyrenee4s, alone in the yard for 4=5 hours and they said to just bring him, so we did. He had never been to that house and he had to check out every nook and cranny, then just laid down.

Randy went out on their deck to start the burgers and Sir Moose went with him. He went into the side yard and suddenly he came running out, past the deck and down to the far end of the yard and nailed that skunk. Only thing--it is a yard ornament, not the real thing! They had it sitting on some kind of block and he knocked it off. Luckily it was not damaged, but Randy was laughing so hard he could hardly tell us about it. Said he didn't know Sir Moose could move so fast. I can tell you I am thankful it was NOT a real one.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I was getting ready for a horror story. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL! What a funny and unexpected ending!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL! I was all set to hear that the next 4 hours were spent washing the skunk smell out of Sir Moose!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw your title and I was cringing. So glad it was not a real one and you didn't have to deal with Moose getting sprayed. Love the story.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a great story!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, that's funny! I was all set to sympathize with you about a stinky Mouse


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very funny!!:grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's so funny..........


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought oh no! but what a great story. 

Unfortunately for me, my jack russell wasn't as lucky when I let him into the yard one night, I noticed he went into "hunt" mode so I ran right after him. He chased a skunk under the fence when I grabbed him but not before getting slightly sprayed on the side of his face. If I hadn't gone after him, he would have gotten the skunk.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

What a wonderful story! Our Alaskan Malamute/Golden Retriever cross years ago found a skunk. A real one! He was walking around the backyard carrying a baby skunk by the tail. My husband yelled OPEN and he did. Then he yelled COME and he didn't. He just stood there with his mouth open gawking at the skunk. YEP, got a mouthful of spray. Talk about dog breath!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats soooo funny....:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: Thanks for my evening laugh!!!!!


----------

